# Just for fun: who do you think various opera characters would cosplay for Halloween?



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a few ideas :lol:


Sparafucile: Lucien Lachance
Siegfried: Thor (he steals Donner's hammer. Donner runs to Wotan crying. Wotan wearily stares into the distance and shrugs) 
Don Giovanni: Commander Shepard ('We'll bang, okay?") 
Manrico: Jaskier / Dandelion
Werther: Ebony Dark'ness Dementia Raven Way
Alvaro: Túrin Turambar


----------

